# Vets List October 2012



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The list now has over 100 recommended Vets in France and 14 Vets in other European countries.

Any new Vets or extra details about the ones already on the list is appreciated - as are occasional thanks.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your work on this information Keith, really useful.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the work you have put in keeping this list up to date, it is much appreciated.

I have just returned from France and have another one to add to the list. You do need an appointment but we were staying at this campsite:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2257
and the reception staff were happy to book the appointment. 
Vets details are:
Cabinet Veterinaire Saint-Michel
6, rue Saint-Michel
50170 Ponterson
Tel. 02 33 89 57 65
GPS: 48.5534 -1.5093

Cost Sept 2012: €37 for West Highland Terrier they supplied the medication. Vet spoke good English.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

clianthus - thanks for the new Vet information.

Do you know the opening times?

Are the details correct, or not, on the attached Pdf document?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

A great piece of work, Keith.

You have also been creating a front sheet illustrating the vets described.

Will that only appear in your Yahoo website, or will it be included here at a later date when ready?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Friends of ours have moved to a village near this Vet. English spoken. We took their two dogs and two cats there and the vet checked them over and would not take any money!

Plenty of parking even for the biggest vans.

Jérôme Dufour 
Zone Artisanale Bois Marque
16270 Roumazières Loubert
05 45 30 35 59

http://www.yelp.com/search?cflt=pets&find_loc=Roumazières-Loubert,+Charente,+France

Note: The location given on the Yelp map is incorrect. I will find co-ordinates on Google Earth and post them.

These are correct: N45.88755, E0.59149
Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

erneboy - is the red marker 'A' the right position for the Vet's premises - or not?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No Keith it's one street to the right of the mark. I took the co-ordinates from Google Earth. Just pasted them in to Google Earth again from my earlier post and they took me right to it. Didn't they work for you? GE gives your location as being N45.8884, E0.5883.

Here:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> clianthus - thanks for the new Vet information.
> 
> Do you know the opening times?
> 
> Are the details correct, or not, on the attached Pdf document?


Hi Keith

Yes the details are correct on the download document, sorry don't know the opening hours.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Keith's list is invaluable as personal recommendations,or not,are much better than just turning up on spec.


However I have just discovered a very useful iPad App that for me will be used for many searches in France and in particular "veterinaire"

The App is "pagesjaunes pour iPad"

It doesn't give GPS but it does give a street map,opening times and telephone nos and for some a website link.

I checked out the new vet in Keith's list at La Mailleraye Sur Seine and it gives her name as Dr Elise Van de Walle,for example.

As we now have a 5 day window it makes a planned visit to a vet easy.
But when you need one in an emergency that is different like when our 13year old Retriever had a stroke on the way up from the beach at Etel on a Sunday 2 years ago.We fortunately had a friendly Dutchman next to us who cycled off to the main campsite to find details of the nearest vet.There was one in Belz just a short drive away as it happened and he was excellent.

Helen


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think this is a great thread

Did not put the vet we used forward as although very nice charged 50E
For a check and worming pill  

Think it's prob important to highlight the price, some vets are still overcharging and should be avoided

Aldra


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Keith

Here's another to add to the list. We have just returned from Belgium and visited a vet in Ypres.

http://www.dierenartsenpraktijkdgp.be

De Gouden Poort

Goudenpoortstraat 1

8900 Ieper

T 057/20 95 82

A very modern group practice close to the centre of town. It was a little difficult to find and not obviously a vets - it looks like a garage with indoor parking but there is a ramp up to the first floor just inside. MH Parking is possible on the Leopoldlaan opposite the ramparts, 5 - 10 minute walk away across the footbridge.

We saw Dr. Francis Vandecaveye, a young chap who spoke excellent English. We made an appointment the day before. Looking at the website the opening times appear to be mon - fri 08.30 - 19.00 and sat 08.30 - 12.00.

We took our own Milbemax and paid 26.47 euros for 2 border collies - our cheapest yet!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the new Vet.

I've only just arrived back from France this afternoon and I've managed to cobble together the details you've given onto a Pdf document.

Could you let me know if the details are ok, or not, and if you have any more relevant information to add.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

The details are correct. From the website it would appear that consultations are by appointment only (although I am happy to be corrected if I have interpreted this wrongly - Flemmish / Dutch is not my strong point, although some bits of the website are in french!!)

In the photograph you can just see the ramp up to the surgery on the first floor inside the entrance. There is parking on the ground floor for cars but Motorhomes are best left outside the ramparts 8O 

A BIG THANK YOU to you, Keith, for maintaining this excellent database!


----------

